# Battle Sister Power Armour Design



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought Battle Sister Power Armour looked stupid, so I made my own.



















And here is a size comparison with a Traitor Stormtrooper and a WIP True Scale Chaos Marine










Note that the shoulder pads in the below pictures were replaced by the above ones.














































I am planning to make a new design with more Battle Sister power armour elements combined and cast the pieces for a new army later on.

Concept:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Nice work, I like the way it looks a lot! That TS CSM is looking rather lovely too!  +rep.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah I really do like how this is turning out. Great conversion work for sure man, have some rep!


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

Ah cheers. As for that marine, here is were I am with him in case your interested:










Since then I added a little to the cloak. Now I just got to add folds and the little shoulder pad shield bitsies.


----------



## Scorpio (Feb 25, 2008)

If GW made Sister's like this, I probably wouldn't have been seduce by the powers of Chaos...

Seriously though, these look awesome, although I'm not that sure about the ridge on her right (our left) shoulder pad.

Edit: +rep ^_^


----------



## Bolshavic (Dec 8, 2008)

love the coversions, the chaos just screems radical Inq to me
The sister looks great, tho a little flat chested for my taste in women :wink:

+ rep


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

Well technically speaking she isn’t really flat chested. The power armour accommodates everything, including the breasts. I checked my anatomy to be sure. 

And anyways, I wouldn’t expect giant hooters from a Battle Sister. Their warriors, genetically enhanced warriors at that, whom spend the majority of their time ether locked away in holy ritual or training. The average Battle Sister has been depicted as being able to lift the average guardsmen off the ground, by his neck, and have enough force to punch through a human rib cage. If anything they are probably quite muscular.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

I like the idea. I prefer the leg armor from the battle sister but agree with changing the chest armor. The form fitting armor is a concession GW made to show she is female but I think it is unwarranted. Like the hair sculpting looks very good.

PS also where did you get that book. I need a few of those.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

trygon said:


> Well technically speaking she isn’t really flat chested. The power armour accommodates everything, including the breasts. I checked my anatomy to be sure.
> 
> And anyways, I wouldn’t expect giant hooters from a Battle Sister. Their warriors, genetically enhanced warriors at that, whom spend the majority of their time ether locked away in holy ritual or training. The average Battle Sister has been depicted as being able to lift the average guardsmen off the ground, by his neck, and have enough force to punch through a human rib cage. If anything they are probably quite muscular.


I'd have to agree with ya on that one man... Just look at women weight lifters LOL No boobies on them for sure! Plus as someone who's lived in a Monastery, their idea of sexual enticement IE big boobs sticking out, wouldn't mesh with their religiosity!


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Looks great might have to consider that for my celestians...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great conversion work, although I personally would like to see GW bring out plastics of the current design.

Whats that in the background holding the autocannon?


----------



## trygon (Oct 3, 2008)

The book came from a Empire Flagellant spure. Seriously, get this boxed set, it is awesome.

As for the autocannon dude, he is a big mutant from my Chaos Guard army.


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

dude thats amazing +rep!


----------



## GutCheck (Apr 28, 2009)

MMmmmmm... mutant.  Fantastic stuff! 
+Rep


----------



## Naravus (Jan 31, 2008)

Looks like I'm stealing this idea and re-starting my SoB! Great conversion.


----------



## Weirdboyz (Apr 12, 2009)

HorusReborn said:


> I'd have to agree with ya on that one man... Just look at women weight lifters LOL No boobies on them for sure! Plus as someone who's lived in a Monastery, their idea of sexual enticement IE big boobs sticking out, wouldn't mesh with their religiosity!


In the dark distant future, there is no time for boobs. Only War!


----------



## Rahmiel (Jan 3, 2009)

Great work all round mate, but Sisters are not enhanced they are just fanatical nuns.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

You _are_ good at greenstuff, aren't you?


----------



## starhawks (Jan 14, 2009)

all three of those models are absolutely stunning, your battle sister power armor is amazing, i would love to have an army of them...and the true scale marine is nothing short of epic, i really would like to see them painted


----------

